# May Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (25 April 2008)

With the April competition winding down it's time to start thinking about your entry for May! 

Leading the pack this month is legs with his selection *AFG* having achieved a very impressive 86.32% gain so far! AnDy62 is close behind with *AHI*, sitting very comfortably on a 79.17% return. Rounding out the top three so far this month is The Mint Man with his pick *RAT* which has returned a solid 52%. 

The May stock tipping competition is once again kindly sponsored by IG Markets, so be sure to pay them a visit. IG Markets was the first company licensed by ASIC to provide CFDs, and has continued to lead the way in terms of service, range of markets and innovative products. IG Markets offers a choice of two outstanding trading platforms that give you the power to trade on thousands of global markets at the click of a button. Guaranteed market prices on all shares, low commissions, and superior service, look to IG Markets for the winning solution.*

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... your average is displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition.

3. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between May 1 and May 31.

4. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The winner will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either AFR Smart Investor, Money or Your Trading Edge magazine... *OR* a $75 gift voucher to be spent at the ASF Investment Shop (or $50 cash if you prefer). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on Wednesday April 30 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. Every month we have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

The best of luck to all entrants!  


*A Product Disclosure Statement for this product is available from IG Markets Ltd and should be considered before deciding to enter into any transactions with IG Markets Ltd. ABN 84 099 019 851. AFSL No. 220440.


----------



## explod (25 April 2008)

GDR thanks Joe


----------



## grace (25 April 2008)

FER      
Thanks Joe (sorry, drassic, got in before you this time!)


----------



## sam76 (25 April 2008)

NSL thanks


----------



## doctorj (25 April 2008)

OIP please


----------



## tigerboi (25 April 2008)

BMY thanks joe...tb


----------



## marklar (25 April 2008)

HLX please.

m.


----------



## Mofra (25 April 2008)

I'll take PPP thanks Joe


----------



## Aargh! (25 April 2008)

EXM please


----------



## steven1234 (25 April 2008)

TRF 

Thanks


----------



## agro (25 April 2008)

FMG


----------



## sidswingerhead (25 April 2008)

SDL for May thanks.


----------



## 2BAD4U (25 April 2008)

FML again :horse:


----------



## Agentm (25 April 2008)

adi


----------



## Birdster (25 April 2008)

CNP Please


----------



## Dezza (25 April 2008)

STB please Joe. Thanks!


----------



## So_Cynical (25 April 2008)

SBS thanks Joe


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (25 April 2008)

Cue again thanks Joe


----------



## brty (25 April 2008)

UNX, thanks

brty


----------



## blehgg (25 April 2008)

AIM please ~ 

Thanks


----------



## Rocket man (25 April 2008)

RWD thanks


----------



## TheAbyss (25 April 2008)

pes for me thx


----------



## roland (25 April 2008)

MXR thanks


----------



## juw177 (25 April 2008)

GDN please


----------



## BIG BWACULL (26 April 2008)

SLA thanks  maybe this time


----------



## Sean K (26 April 2008)

AZM thanks Joe.


----------



## reece55 (26 April 2008)

Joe
Can I have AGS this month mate....

Here's hoping the thing doesn't soar too much before the comp starts, in trading halt at present!

Cheers


----------



## Sean K (26 April 2008)

reece55 said:


> Joe
> Can I have AGS this month mate....
> 
> Here's hoping the thing doesn't soar too much before the comp starts, in trading halt at present!
> ...



Might crash too reece! : You ramper!! LOL


----------



## reece55 (26 April 2008)

kennas said:


> Might crash too reece! : You ramper!! LOL




HAHA..... true, but after the run up on Friday pre the announcement, looks encouraging........

I'll stop ramping now!

Cheers


----------



## Miner (26 April 2008)

BYL please Joe.
Thanks


----------



## Synergy (26 April 2008)

QOL thanks.


----------



## eclipse (26 April 2008)

BMY


----------



## noirua (26 April 2008)

UXA please, thanks


----------



## hangseng (26 April 2008)

Congratulations on the new site Joe, looks great.

PEN for me this month please.


----------



## Muschu (26 April 2008)

First time entrant.  Be kind to me.  [You beat me to AZA Kennas]....

How about BUL?  [Laughing prohibited]


----------



## drasicjazz (26 April 2008)

looks like it grace no fer for me this time
and that just before the agm
anyway looks like i'm going wild than 
GGX please


----------



## son of baglimit (26 April 2008)

NMS


----------



## Markcoinoz (26 April 2008)

ROY for me thanks Joe.

The new site looks good.

Cheers markcoinoz


----------



## JTLP (26 April 2008)

CZA to hopefully follow some of the coal majors.

Thanks Joe.

P.S love the site but what happened to the quote tracker???


----------



## lioness (26 April 2008)

EXT for me please Joe.

By the way, the new colour scheme is awful, change it back.


----------



## juddy (26 April 2008)

CUL thanks.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (26 April 2008)

CVN Please Joe

gg


----------



## drillinto (26 April 2008)

TAM

[www.tanami.com.au]


----------



## bigdog (27 April 2008)

MEO thanks Joe


----------



## Santoro (27 April 2008)

UMC


----------



## AussiePaul72 (27 April 2008)

AMA thanks Joe!

Good luck to all


----------



## Fab (27 April 2008)

ags thanks


----------



## Bomba (27 April 2008)

GGG tenx


----------



## Trader Paul (27 April 2008)

Hi Joe,

MTB ...  let's bring this one up to the starting gate for May ..... 

Chart is looking quite ill, right now, but a little injection of capital
may be enough to lift this one off its lows, as a few positive time 
cycles come out to play ..... 

have a great weekend

   paul



=====


----------



## Miner (27 April 2008)

Muschu said:


> First time entrant.  Be kind to me.  [You beat me to AZA Kennas]....
> 
> How about BUL?  [Laughing prohibited]




I thought Kennas said AZM and not AZA.


----------



## AnDy62 (28 April 2008)

Umm.. ANP for me thanks Joe


----------



## Pommiegranite (28 April 2008)

TZL please Joe.


----------



## YELNATS (28 April 2008)

JBH thanks


----------



## doogie_goes_off (28 April 2008)

PEM thanks Joe - unless that's what Hangseng was trying to get when he wrote pen, then i'll have BSM.


----------



## Gurgler (28 April 2008)

RER Regal Resources, thanks Joe.


----------



## prawn_86 (28 April 2008)

QOL


----------



## AnDy62 (28 April 2008)

Might want to shoot again Prawn, QOL has already been picked, I was going to pick it too haha.


----------



## csfuk (28 April 2008)

EKA please


----------



## legs (28 April 2008)

KZL please...


----------



## caged_nations (28 April 2008)

OMH please


----------



## Kelpie (28 April 2008)

CTS

please joe


----------



## joey calzone (28 April 2008)

CDS


----------



## dekla1 (28 April 2008)

NME...Thankyou


----------



## Joe Blow (28 April 2008)

csfuk said:


> EKA please






caged_nations said:


> OMH please






dekla1 said:


> NME...Thankyou






joey calzone said:


> CDS




Please read the competition entry requirements in the first post in this thread.


----------



## refined silver (28 April 2008)

So many choices!
So many falling knives!
Which ones have trampolines, which ones are pianos?

PGM please.


----------



## Real1ty (28 April 2008)

BRM thanks Joe


----------



## Nicks (28 April 2008)

KAL please. Once people see that I have picked it for the competition its share price is sure to take off.


----------



## the barry (28 April 2008)

bmn - bannermans. end the suffering.


----------



## kgee (28 April 2008)

FCN thanks (if I'm still elligible)


----------



## nioka (28 April 2008)

AAR please.


----------



## kolonel (28 April 2008)

OST for me thnx.

Regards
kolonel


----------



## st7318 (28 April 2008)

AAR please.


----------



## pan (28 April 2008)

g'day joe

AEX please


----------



## $20shoes (28 April 2008)

Some CMP action for me thanks Joe


----------



## farout (28 April 2008)

MEE (Metex Resources) for me Joe.

Been looking very strong the last few days...

Go the cheap energy!


----------



## 77TRADER77 (28 April 2008)

IPM please


----------



## mickqld (28 April 2008)

RMG please Joe


----------



## Go Nuke (28 April 2008)

Lets see, i know nothing about them but they seem to have broken out a little so im going to pick *CMR* _Compass Resources _ please joe.

Also the site looks great mate. thank you and well done!


----------



## Djayness (28 April 2008)

aww someone already took MEE ~!!!

I guess ill take WLF then...


----------



## henry_harding (28 April 2008)

BAS thanks


----------



## Joe Blow (28 April 2008)

There are a lot of people who have not read the entry requirements for the stock tipping competition. Please refer to the first post in this thread for more details.


----------



## trillionaire#1 (28 April 2008)

ORD thanx JOE


----------



## jacsar (29 April 2008)

ADY thanks


----------



## CAFA1234 (29 April 2008)

Joe Blow; said:
			
		

> You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... your average is displayed right next to your 'total posts'.
> [/SIZE]




Sorry to be a pain, but where exactly does one go to view public profile. This is not the easiest site to navigate and after 5 mins of poking I still can't find it. the exact navigation path would assist.
Cheers,


----------



## CAFA1234 (29 April 2008)

CAFA1234; said:
			
		

> Sorry to be a pain, but where exactly does one go to view public profile. This is not the easiest site to navigate and after 5 mins of poking I still can't find it. the exact navigation path would assist.
> Cheers,




OK - I've worked it out now - apologies.


----------



## CAFA1234 (29 April 2008)

VCR


----------



## justjohn (29 April 2008)

CUS thanxs Joe:dunno:


----------



## turboprop (29 April 2008)

cdu . fdl.fdloa . mak. mako.
. basicly anyone  or all for a yrly comp lol.
cdu  for may / june 

fdl may /june /july then again maybe may lol


----------



## doogie_goes_off (29 April 2008)

Hi Joe, just looked up PEN and Hangseng is posting there so I assume he hasn't made a typo, this means i'll take PEM as requested. Someone else can have BSM - maybe Young Trader would like to get back on the BSM band wagon lol.


----------



## Kalmsg (29 April 2008)

Hi Joe 


I will give CNP a go this month as my tip for may. Lets see what happens?

Kalmsg


----------



## coolwarrior (29 April 2008)

BNB


----------



## Happy (29 April 2008)

MST


----------



## Matrix (29 April 2008)

URA  for me Joe (again)

C'mon, May has got to the month ReBirthnow.org please


----------



## rub92me (29 April 2008)

I will go for ADY this month. And I will benefit if it does well


----------



## bvbfan (30 April 2008)

EQN for me


----------



## Whiskers (30 April 2008)

*EYE* thanks Joe


----------



## numbercruncher (30 April 2008)

*TAS* please Sir.


----------



## tvhead (30 April 2008)

cqt if im allowed, probably not but il try anyway


----------



## Whiskers (30 April 2008)

tvhead said:


> cqt if im allowed, probably not but il try anyway




Yeah, bit short tvhead. You need .30 posts per day. 

You gotta get more involved and chat a bit more. 



> Posts
> Total Posts: 19 (0.07 posts per day)


----------



## The Mint Man (30 April 2008)

*RMS* for me

Cheers


----------



## wipz (30 April 2008)

IRM


----------



## happypuppycn (30 April 2008)

Hi! Joe I want to choose MES


----------



## Birdster (30 April 2008)

Kalmsg said:


> Hi Joe
> 
> 
> I will give CNP a go this month as my tip for may. Lets see what happens?
> ...




Sorry Kalmsg, I picked this one back at post #15. (Pretty sure your not eligible due to min. average posts per day rule anyway - As per post# 1 in this thread.) 

Best of luck to all entrants for the coming month!


----------



## sydneysider (30 April 2008)

Joe,
I will stay with RCH / Richfield. Thanks.


----------



## juiceman (30 April 2008)

INL
Just can't understand why it's not taken


----------



## Gspot (30 April 2008)

Lets say VCN for the hell of it!


----------



## Gundini (30 April 2008)

AFT please Joe...

Not much downslide left @.001 hehehe


----------



## tigerboi (30 April 2008)

As joe has said lots aint read the rules so..  0.3 posts per day so 10 posts per month,120 posts per year..that excludes the following

sidswingerhead,blehgg,lioness,santorro,bomba,csfuk,caged nations,joey calzone,dekla,pan,$20shoes,farout,77trader77,djaynes,henry harding,jacsar,turboprop,kalmsg,coolwarrior,matrix,tvhead,happypuppycn,
juiceman,gspot,....aoplogies if i got any wrong...

eclipse you got to shoot again(ive always got BMY.)..TB


----------



## josjes (30 April 2008)

FLT please.


----------



## tigerboi (30 April 2008)

tigerboi said:


> As joe has said lots aint read the rules so.. 0.3 posts per day so 10 posts per month,120 posts per year..that excludes the following
> 
> sidswingerhead,blehgg,lioness,santorro,bomba,csfuk,caged nations,joey calzone,dekla,pan,$20shoes,farout,77trader77,djaynes,henry harding,jacsar,turboprop,kalmsg,coolwarrior,matrix,tvhead,happypuppycn,
> juiceman,gspot,....aoplogies if i got any wrong...
> ...




joe,

You can exclude sidswingerhead,blehgg & lioness from that list...last 2 just make it...

add st 7318 & markcoinoz to no can play...tb


----------



## tigerboi (30 April 2008)

Gundini said:


> AFT please Joe...
> 
> Not much downslide left @.001 hehehe




go again mate...0.001 not allowed...tb


----------



## 2020hindsight (30 April 2008)

ABY pls joe

(PS easiest way to see if your selection is already taken is do a thread search for "aby" or whatever )


----------



## chops_a_must (30 April 2008)

CNM.

Grouse.


----------



## benwex (30 April 2008)

QOL please...


----------



## Lucky_Country (30 April 2008)

BAU just so tightly held !


----------



## ScottMG (30 April 2008)

SLR please


----------



## Col Lector (30 April 2008)

Sydney Gas (SGL) for a blast. Thanks Joe


----------

